# Loft for sale



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Noticed this loft on e-bay. Maybe someone could use it....


http://www.ebay.com/itm/pigeon-loft...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cc8a216c8#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a nice loft, if you live in the UK.


----------

